

Are You a Problem-Finder or a Problem-Solver and Why This Matters - egarbugli
http://leanb2bbook.com/blog/are-you-a-problem-finder-or-a-problem-solver/

======
whitten
This is a pretty significant issue for research done over 50 years ago.
(according to my reading of the article)

